# ...auch ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle einreihen



## FiLTiAN1 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo lieber Gästepass-Besitzer,

falls Du einem Diablo3 neugierigem Spieler ein riesen Gefallen erweisen möchtest, und zufällig die Lust verspührst, mich ein kleines wenig glücklicher zu machen, so übersende mir doch einfach Deinen Gästepass-Code per PM.   

In freudiger Erwartung auf die Erhörung seiner Gebete, 
der Chris


----------

